# Landscaping additions 2018



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Spring is here, and the garden centers are aglow with color! I'll kick this thread off with my additions over the past couple of days.

Today, I Drilled holes in a watering trough to make a planter, mixed up some dirt, and planted stuff.  Credit to @wardconnor for inspiration. I also added some geraniums in the flowerbed up front, and some of the pansies are still blooming, and doing well, but some are questionable. I also got a butterfly bush, but I'm not exactly sure where I'm going to plant it!


























Yesterday, I made a hanging basket, another planter, and picked up this really cool looking flower that I've never seen before, named a Fuschia. It's a very striking 2-tone blossom. Fuschia on the sepal, with a vibrant purple petal. Apparently, the fruit are edible, but I'm not gonna try it.










































I also got a really neat flower that is a Cardinal Columbine, which has a multi-pointed petal, near the stalk of the flower. Very interesting, and colorful. Pretty delicate too, the plant fell over in the back of the van on the way home, and some of the stalks got bent.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Good work. I approve.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great! I really want to get some plants together like you two!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I decided to run a separate 1/2" supply line for all of the planters and hanging baskets. Since the baskets don't need as much water right now, I added shutoff valves to their lines. The baskets have 0.5 GPH drippers. The 1/4" line comes up behind the downspout and was easily tucked into the siding lip, and I just dropped a tee into each basket.

I ran the supply line through the flower bed, behind the bushes, and along the outside of each planter. The benefit of having this on the concrete is that any water that comes out of the downspout is directed down the driveway instead of going into the yard. From there I was able to put an insert for each planter and using a combination of bubblers, dripper's, and matter tubing, was able to supply each planter with enough water to where I could take care of all of the plants in a 15 minute cycle. I plan on using this on the off days for clear water following Connor's recommendations.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Looks really good!!! I like those drip lines. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## davidwilson (May 1, 2018)

Just wow, this is really beautiful.


----------

